# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  آموزش مصور فعال سازی دسترسی عمومی به سایت

## amin1softco

1. Starting in Central Administration, under Application Management, click on the Manage web applications.


 2. Make sure you select the site you want to enable anonymous access and click on the Authentication Providers icon.

 3. On the Authentication Providers pop-up window click on the Default zone.

 4. Under Edit Authentication, check Enable anonymous access and click Save.

 5. Going back to Web Application Management click on the Anonymous Policy icon.

 6. Under Anonymous Access Restrictions select your Zone and set the Permissions to None – No policy and click Save.

 7. Now, web application will allow anonymous access to be set. So,  navigate to your top level site collection for the web application.  Click the Site Actions > Site Settings. Under Users and Permissions  click Site permissions.

 8. Under Permission Tools, click Anonymous Access icon and set the permissions to Entire Web site and click OK.



 That’s all, folks! If you followed these steps properly you should have now Anonymous Access enabled.

+


*Method 2: Using SharePoint 2010 Central Administration*
 1. Open Central Administration. Then click Manage Web Applications listed under Application Management

Application Management

 2. In the Application Management screen, locate your web application. The application we will use to extend is SharePoint-8080
Extend Web Application

 3. Select the application and click on Extend
Select web application

 4. Next Screen will be like below. Enter your details. You can use  host headers in case you have multiple websites running on the same port  in your IIS web server.


Extend Web App to another IIS website


 5. Scroll down and you will find the Public URL specifications. This  setting configures the SharePoint website for public access. You can  customize the settings and the zone as per the requirement.
 For the zones you have four choices – Intranet, Internet, Custom and Extranet. Click OK.
Public URL Web App


 6. Now your web application has extended. You verify either directly by entering http://servername:Port or you can check website from IIS manager as shown below:
IIS Manager

 7. If your site doesn’t come up please restart IIS web server using this command
 “iisreset /noforce”


+

----------

